# How do read this Powertech prop?



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I am not sure how to read this “engraving” of this Powertech prop. I have it on 2008 Caimen and I was able to get hole shot with Bob’s jackplate all the way up. I did not have water pressure gauge at the time so not sure about water pressure. Got one added so I will see if can run that high and keep pressure. Hole shot was impressive.
Joe


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I had a powertech and the letters looked like the same thing. Looks like. 
SWC4R1CPY553 . I know the SWC4 is correct but the last numbers


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

First few letters is the model/style 
4= 4b
10p=pitch 

All you need to know


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

No. Could not make out if SWC or SWD.
Joe


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

NativeBone said:


> First few letters is the model/style
> 4= 4b
> 10p=pitch
> 
> All you need to know





backcast said:


> I am not sure how to read this “engraving” of this Powertech prop. I have it on 2008 Caimen and I was able to get hole shot with Bob’s jackplate all the way up. I did not have water pressure gauge at the time so not sure about water pressure. Got one added so I will see if can run that high and keep pressure. Hole shot was impressive.
> Joe
> View attachment 142206


I looked at Powertech site and for 50hp there was no prop listed with SWD but it sure looks like a D rather than C. But has to be C.
Joe


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Got shaw wing on, water pressure gauge and tachometer. The prop slips at WOT . It holds grip at lower throttle but WOT slips. I have bobs jackplate up all the way and Caimen pops up nicely. I can slow down to about 17mph and prop holds. that’s at 2000rpm. I am puzzled by the max rpm at WOT shows 2900 rpm. I thought lower pitch would increase rpms. The water pressure is 22 with jackplate all the way up. I think the tach is reading accurately because at idle is 800 rpm. Also had porposing problem on my first run, on this second run I put trim tabs down about 2/3 of way and helped a lot but did not totally stop proposing. I will try again with tabs alll the way down next time. First time with boat having trim tabs and did not know what to expect.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Get some cup added to your prop, you should be fine. Tabs too low could be picking prop outta the water at speed Play with set up every which way.


----------

